
Pijul 0.3 release: a VCS using patch theory - testcross
https://pijul.org/2017/03/16/pijul-0.3.html
======
shakna
Interesting undertaking. A simpler git with a integrated web server.

I do wonder about the choice of Rust:

Was it that the syntax was higher level at times?

Or the safety net?

If it's the latter, I hope that they don't forget that truly safe parsing in
Rust is still a difficult task, and won't prevent you from doing something
stupid.

~~~
pmeunier
It's that, plus a number of other things:

\- Rust is low-level enough to write sanakirja, which is pijul's database
backend, in a clean way, without having to decode/re-encode tons of things
from disk all the time.

\- Types! A sane (as in "mathematically sound") type system. That sentence is
easy to misinterpret if you've not written actual programs (of more than ten
lines) in functionnal programming, but types are essential for a program
several dozens of thousands of lines long, in total. It basically means that
we could refactor our code many times without fear.

\- Rust's community is awesome. I had never seen anything like that before.

\- Support for threads, both low-level and easy.

That said, Turing-complete programming languages won't prevent anyone from
doing stupid things, by definition. I'm not sure about the particular focus on
parsing: non-parsing tasks also required a bit of thinking.

